# Keep your Gamefish out of Commercial Nets!



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

Get busy guys, write, call and email your state reps. Links to them are below. 

From the MUCC today...
“Dear Conservationist,
Help protect Michigan’s gamefish by contacting your state representative today!
We expect a package of bills that would update a decades-old commercial fishing statute to be hitting the floor of the Michigan House of Representatives this week. House Bill 4567, sponsored by Rep. O’Malley (R-Lake Ann), and House Bill 4568, sponsored by Rep. Wendzel (R-Watervliet) and House Bill 4569, sponsored by Rep. Lilly (R-Park Township) are all part of this tie-barred three-bill package.
These bills would:
Protect gamefish such as lake trout, walleye and yellow perch from commercial harvest and bycatch. These species are reared and managed through angler and hunter dollars, not commercial fishing monies.
Establish penalties for the taking, possessing and/or selling of specific species. Gamefish unlawfully taken will incur a higher fine.
Require commercial fishing operations to mark and report their nets via GPS to the Michigan Department of Natural Resources, who will post these coordinates publically.
Provide funding for the oversight of the operations which will allow conservation officers to carry out their duties of enforcement.
Mandate regular reporting to aid in the scientific management of our fish species.
Use these talking points when contacting your state representative. To find your state representative or to use a pre-populated email, click here!
Please share this message widely with friends and family to ensure Michigan legislators hear our voice.
Sincerely,

Amy Trotter, Executive Director
Michigan United Conservation Clubs
Please contact MUCC Policy Assistant Ian FitzGerald with any questions, comments or concerns at [email protected].”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

ThreeDogsDown said:


> To find your state representative or to use a pre-populated email, click here!


Link doesn't work.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

RDS-1025 said:


> Link doesn't work.


It's not a link, it's an email address.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

W


6Speed said:


> It's not a link, it's an email address.


Whatever it is it say's click here and it doesn't work.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

RDS-1025 said:


> W
> 
> Whatever it is it say's click here and it doesn't work.


The @ means it's an email and for some reason your email program isn't automatically opening when you click it. Copy the link to a new email and paste it in the To: spot...

Just trying to help you out, don't get mad and pull the "whatever card" on me for trying.

Good luck...it does work for me so it's your computer or phone...


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

6Speed said:


> The @ means it's an email and for some reason your email program isn't automatically opening when you click it. Copy the link to a new email and paste it in the To: spot...
> 
> Just trying to help you out, don't get mad and pull the "whatever card" on me for trying.
> 
> Good luck...it does work for me so it's your computer or phone...





ThreeDogsDown said:


> To find your state representative or to use a pre-populated email, click here!


 This is what I am asking about.



ThreeDogsDown said:


> Please contact MUCC Policy Assistant Ian FitzGerald with any questions, comments or concerns at [email protected].”


 This is what you are talking about.

I am quite aware what the @ means but thanks for the help.


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

RDS, I got out of Tap-A-talk, and am pasting the link here from the web view. See if this works for you. 


https://p2a.co/uTnqLXv 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

I have tried it from my wife’s phone. It works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

ThreeDogsDown said:


> RDS, I got out of Tap-A-talk, and am pasting the link here from the web view. See if this works for you.
> 
> 
> https://p2a.co/uTnqLXv
> ...


That works, thank you.


----------

